# Chevy Avalanche with a plow anyone?



## DERBYDON

Anyone running a snowplow on a Chevy Avalanche?

I'm adding a new truck this winter. Here in Louisville plowing is obviously secondary to mowing but I would still like to have the option.

This will be my personal vehicle and I'm turning my 2500HD over to my crew leader, so I really want to get a vehicle I want and that I can use for family vacations, pulling boat, etc.

The truck will be used primarily for pulling fertilizer sprayer and landscape trailer.

And by the way, I have a used rear mount plow I bought a few years ago I guess I can always mount if nothing else works.

Derbydon


----------



## toby4492

Sno-Way has applications for the Avalanche.

http://www.snoway.com

I see by your signature that you already own one of our plows. We appreciate your business.


----------



## basher

What model plow do you have?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

We put one on a 2004 (i believe) Avalanche that a customer had on a 2001 chevy 2500. The Avalanche was a 2500 series with a 8.1 Litre engine. It was a 7.5 western Uni-mount. Used the 6 relay wiwing harness. Evem put a Trynex 6000 salt spreader in the back. Now that was a tight fit. JOHN


----------



## Newdude

I dont have 1 but have seen a few 2500's with fisher blades, wether they were 7.5ft or 8ft I'm not sure. What yr. Avalanche??


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Been there and done that with a 8' pro plus with wings on a 2500 avalance. Also a 7.5 midweight on a 1500 version.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i seen meyers and fisher and westerns on 1500 2500


----------



## andym1996

PLOWMAN45;581248 said:


> i seen meyers and fisher and westerns on 1500 2500


Just bought a 04 Avalanche 2500 i intend on mounting my 8' Western on. The truck has the cladding, so there will be some cutting :crying: but should work well! I am looking forward to trying it this year. I dont think it will do the job my Duramax did, but should get the job done!

ill post pictures in a week or two once i have it mounted.
Andy


----------



## YardMedic

Lots of Avalanches here in the northeast with Fishers. Even the 1500 series handles the 7.5 nicely


----------



## red07gsxr

i was i could put a 7'6'' mm2 on my avalanche but all fisher offers is a homesteader.


----------



## andym1996

Got the mount on, getting frustrated with the wiring, after talking to jerre and western tech, i think i have got it... Should be up and running tonight!

Picture of the mount for now!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Same chassis as a 1/2 ton or am I wrong? There are a few new Escalades around here with plows so I would assume there are atleast a few options. Call the local dealer, find out. 

I would put that 7.5 on the Avalanche and do something bigger on your HD


----------



## Jt13speed

Escalades with plows? I remember a few years back someone posting pics of Escalades with sno-ways in Colorado. What kinda plows on the Caddy's near you?

As for Avalanche's with plows, ive seen a few with Westerns and Fishers around home during the winter, seem to work pretty well.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

There is one forsale in holland where I live. I think the guy wants 16000 for it, with a new western on it. Its the half ton modle truck, and a 7'6'' plow. Not sure on the year tho?


----------



## VBR

red07gsxr;610719 said:


> i was i could put a 7'6'' mm2 on my avalanche but all fisher offers is a homesteader.


Western said the same thing for my truck too, so take what the quick match says with a grain of salt.


----------



## A.R.C.SR

I have 2007 chevy avalanche with Western HTS on it and it works great. The only thing I'm trying to figure out if I gona put timbrens on or put a leveling kit on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Way to revive a 2 year old thread


----------



## Decandela

DERBYDON said:


> Anyone running a snowplow on a Chevy Avalanche?
> 
> I'm adding a new truck this winter. Here in Louisville plowing is obviously secondary to mowing but I would still like to have the option.
> 
> This will be my personal vehicle and I'm turning my 2500HD over to my crew leader, so I really want to get a vehicle I want and that I can use for family vacations, pulling boat, etc.
> 
> The truck will be used primarily for pulling fertilizer sprayer and landscape trailer.
> 
> And by the way, I have a used rear mount plow I bought a few years ago I guess I can always mount if nothing else works.
> 
> Derbydon


yes Me here in Maryland 
Snowdogg MD75 work perfect in a 1500 avalanche


----------



## John_DeereGreen

9 year old thread....


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> 9 year old thread....


Yup, pretty established those trucks push multiple types of plow.
I bet the 8.1l push like tanks.


----------



## Philbilly2

What transmission do they put behind the 8.1L Avalanches?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Philbilly2 said:


> What transmission do they put behind the 8.1L Avalanches?


My 8.1L 2500Hd Avalanche has a (496ci ) Vortec. Big block engine.
4-spd. 4L80E auto w/ OD Trans. 340 @ 4,200 rpm horsepower, 455 @ 3,200 rpm torque, w/ 4.10 rear gears. A Gasser!


----------



## Freshwater

my buddy had the 6.? In his Silverado, it had a lot of power. 8.1 sounds like fun.

Most of these suv are on truck chassis. Match up your chassis, pick a plow and go.


----------



## Philbilly2

4L85e actually


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> my buddy had the 6.? In his Silverado, it had a lot of power. I can't imagine an 8.1.


A 6.0L has a lot of power?

What are we comparing it to?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Avalanche 2500 said:


> My 8.1L 2500Hd Avalanche has a (496ci ) Vortec. Big block engine.
> 4-spd. 4L80E auto w/ OD Trans. 340 @ 4,200 rpm horsepower, 455 @ 3,200 rpm torque, w/ 4.10 rear gears. A Gasser!


Heres mine.. I got the 3.73 rear end


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Philbilly2 said:


> 4L85e actually


4l80e.... I replaced mine a couple times


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## JMHConstruction

Philbilly2 said:


> A 6.0L has a lot of power?
> 
> What are we comparing it to?


Mine does the job. Luckily the job is a pretty small and on flat ground. I was actually a little disappointed in the 6.0, but knock on wood, it gets me where I need to go.


----------



## TJS

I remember welding the triangle pieces for the control arm area crack for someone in a 2500Av with an 8.1. Nice truck, too clean to plow with though.


----------



## Philbilly2

GrassManKzoo said:


> 4l80e.... I replaced mine a couple times


How did you happen to have to do that a couple of times?


----------



## Philbilly2

GrassManKzoo said:


> 4l80e.... I replaced mine a couple times


Also depends on how you order and the year.

You had to order with RPO code MMN to get a 4L80E


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Philbilly2 said:


> How did you happen to have to do that a couple of times?


Was bad when I bought it then replaced and broke tail shaft twice, replaced with one from CL that was supposedly good but wasn't so now I'm up to trans #4 and she's fine now... just a bad string of luck since I bought it, now I need a new Tcase


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Philbilly2 said:


> Also depends on how you order and the year.
> 
> You had to order with RPO code MMN to get a 4L80E


Didn't know that there was an option for anything different than the 80, mines an 02...


----------



## Philbilly2

GrassManKzoo said:


> Didn't know that there was an option for anything different than the 80, mines an 02...


85 came to the scene in 2003


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> A 6.0L has a lot of power?
> 
> What are we comparing it to?


He was a roofer. He towed a 3axle dumpster trailer full of shingles without an issue. I was impressed.


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> He was a roofer. He towed a 3axle dumpster trailer full of shingles without an issue. I was impressed.


Wow... I can't even tow a skid loader with my 6.0 on any grade with out being passed by people on bicycles...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

[QUOTE="Philbilly2 said:


> Wow... I can't even tow a skid loader with my 6.0 on any grade with out being passed by people on bicycles...


 or completely beating it to death


----------



## Chevyavy02

Has anyone put a small v plow on a 1500 avy? Currently running a snowdogg straight blade but would prefer a v.


----------



## Kc762

I just picked up a 05 2500 avalanche this weekend. i am planing on getting a v plow for it anything i should be aware or fix before it breaks? 160k miles 8.l


----------



## Avalanche 2500

I've got one 2002 8.1l 4:10 rear end for 12 yrs. 114k miles, plow on for 4 yrs. w/ no issues. It will pass everything but a gas station ! Good luck w/it! Pics in Snowdogg thread.


----------



## Kc762

havent figured out what rear end i have yet but sure feels like 4.10s, however all its seems like it will be a nice truck, kinda sucks that boss or western wont but a very big blade on it. i had dreams of putting a wide out on it. but with the small bed and not much room for ballast behind the axle i get it. 
also running a 03 silverado half ton with 7.5 straight and putting together a 91 2500 service body with a 9 foot straight blade


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Doe's it have "RPO"/snow plow prep. If not 4:10 or 3:83 which still is a beast. Towing no problem. If I were u go thru it
and change all fluids frt. rear Diff. Transfer case/ Transmission Fluids, oil. If your handy do it yourself save$$ !!


----------



## wnpeugh

So any body lifting anything as heavy as 850 lb on an Avalanche 1500?
I have a Hanson Snowblower with a Western Unimount that I used to operate on an old beat up 1992 F250. Truck finally died (and was a pia to blow with since it had a stick!) Blowers tend to be a lot easier on the truck since they just hang there and you don’t really push with it.
Thinking of using my 2011 Avalanche 1500. Thought I might be able to use it with Timbren’s. Already have AirLift on the back.

Any thoughts?


----------

